# CREATED FOR?



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

*Created for?

The American Bully was created for companionship. Unlike other breeds which were created for specific tasks and abilities, and whose form was based on the ability to most efficiently perform its function. Much as chrome rims, hood vents and spoilers have become larger and more gaudy, these accessories at one point were meant to perform a function, now they often hinder a cars performance and cause car enthusiasts to consider them "ghetto" and will often say these oversized items destroy the original beauty of a vehicle.

However, the main purpose of a vehicle is transportation, and these items do no more to stop a vehicle from transporting people than a pink leash stops a dog owner from walking their dog.

The American Bully is the equivalent of these analogies in the pit bull world, size, girth and head size that is unnecessary to perform the tasks of the original breed in which it descends from. However, none of these features stop it from performing the task in which it was bred for, companionship. The size, color and head structure is simply to allow its owners a variety in a breed that's owners are as versatile and different as the melting pot in which the breeds are named for.

The fact that the owners value the dogs is the large explanation of price. Regardless of function, an Escalade costs more than a Tahoe, the vehicles are the same, and the extra features of the Caddy, does not make it perform as transportation any better than the Chevy. Are the TVs and leather truly making the vehicle better? Depends on the owner, same with the dogs.

The dogs are different, but for the most part, the majority of owners are looking for the same main function, companionship. The fact that the American Bully is structurally different and is being bred by a newer generation of quote on quote dog men has increased the need for mentorship and until true ethical mentors step up and speak out against travesties that effect the growth of the breed it will continue to struggle. However, that will not change its original creator's goal to produce a great companion.

So when people say these dogs serve no purpose I challenge them to say that to the children that sleep with their American Bully every night, to the single mom who is comforted at night that her companion is there when a husband is not, to the man who was laid off but finds comfort in the companionship of his best friend his American Bully.

The breed will always have its detractors and just as I have hoped for the decline of popularity of the APBT, I hope for the same decline of the popularity of the AmBully, but the breed has touched so many lives, that terms such as waste, abominations, and disgusting are far from what I see when I look at the smiles and love displayed by the owners of this breed.

Merry Christmas Bully 101! I will try to post when I can! *


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I am not a fan of the Large bullies...but I do like the little chubby "pocket pits"


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

:goodpost: Well said.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Awesome post BTK...thanks bro!!!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

NICE....... up: Thats Bully Sense.. :goodpost: not APBTs ; Bullys are bred for companionship and accessories. Thats the best sense of it I've heard in one post.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Great post BTK.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I still wonder why some would have taken APBT and watered them down to be a companion dog. There just seems like better options. None the less they do make great Buddies.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Maybe because of their extreme loyalty and dedication to their owners? I don't think any breed can surpass the courage the APBT possesses and the loyalty they have for their owner and family. All that was watered down and removed through selective breeding is gameness and of course the working ability to endure and undergo extreme circumstances/situations IE being put in the box the APBT can withstand a great deal that's for sure which makes them the ultimate companion and working dog. I think the American Bully was bred for a specific look and taken from the APBT was the loyalty and extreme willingness to please their owners.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Sadie said:


> Maybe because of their extreme loyalty and dedication to their owners? I don't think any breed can surpass the courage the APBT possesses and the loyalty they have for their owner and family. All that was watered down and removed through selective breeding is gameness and of course the working ability to endure and undergo extreme circumstances/situations IE being put in the box the APBT can withstand a great deal that's for sure which makes them the ultimate companion and working dog. I think the American Bully was bred for a specific look and taken from the APBT was the loyalty and extreme willingness to please their owners.


d a m n
sorry if thats a bad word on here
but damn...
i don't think i could have EVER worded it better...i LOVE IT...i absolutely love your response...
i am almost speechlesss...this was an AWESOME post IMO...
THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Your Welcome!! I am glad to help out where I can


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Awesome post BTK and Tara, perfectly said


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I have wanted a bully for sometime but I didn't like the direction that some of the kennels were taking. Thank you guys for these threads it will help me make an educated choice when I do get my boy.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Never heard it put that way.. awesome post


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Great post! I have to say, I love all of my dogs, past and present. But none of them have ever been as eager to please as Athena (Bully). When I am outside doing yard work, she is by my side 95% of the time. The other 5% she is playing with the others. Raking leaves, she's right there with me. Pulling the tarp out back, she's following along jumping on the tarp (that extra 55lbs makes it a load to pull! LOL!). She just follows me around everywhere. The others will at times as well but they are usually fine off on their own. If my kids are out, Athena has to play with them. I try not to show favoritism, but it's hard. Her personality is just awesome!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Sadie said:


> Maybe because of their extreme loyalty and dedication to their owners? I don't think any breed can surpass the courage the APBT possesses and the loyalty they have for their owner and family. All that was watered down and removed through selective breeding is gameness and of course the working ability to endure and undergo extreme circumstances/situations IE being put in the box the APBT can withstand a great deal that's for sure which makes them the ultimate companion and working dog. I think the American Bully was bred for a specific look and taken from the APBT was the loyalty and extreme willingness to please their owners.


sadie you are on you game. That is the best way I have heard it explained. And make some since. thanks.


----------

